# Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

So I finally got my TB 3" bamboo cone widebanders put in last night. I made a test enclosure out of 4" pvc and some MDF discs. I stuffed the enclosures with poly fill, and made some quick disconnect wiring terminals to make swapping easier.

I directly compared these to my elemental designs edi 6500 tweets, as well as my horns

The tang bands won out overall, much smoother response, adequate output (I may add a second on each side if I can manage it).

I had them playing with no eq, minimal t/a, just adjusting the aiming and t/a appropriately. 

I auditioned some bela fleck as well as some rage against the machine and some parliment to see what everything did.

The door mounted tweets came in last, for obvious reasons, low stage height, being blocked by my leg, plus most of the information was coming through my edi 6500 mid, which is behind the door panel and also blocked by my leg. smooth response as can be expected by the textile dome, but lacking in stage height and upper end response. Moving them to the dash made large improvements, but i was still unhappy due to most of the vocal range coming from my ankles. I got the stage height up to about mid way through the dash after messing with the t/a for a while.




The underdash horns were right behind the 3"s. The image waas nice and high, but my width was suffering. I need to do some more underdash work to make the horns couple better with the dash, but with the work Ive done it wasnt enough to overcome the advantages of the dash mounted 3"s. The eq wasnt used here, but I was looking for height and width in this comparison, so the tonality wasnt a hige concern. Ive had the horns sounding good several times before, so i know that they are capable of it.




The 3" bamboos were too easy. They sounded very good with no eq, and the width was much improved over the horns and tweets. The width should get better if i decide to permanatly install them, as the enclosures I made up protrude out several inches further than necessary if I molded them into the corners. The 3"s are firing about 30 degress off axis, and has a good sound in both seats. The depth was pretty good, but will also imprve with a more permanant enclosure made up for them, as they are about 4" further out than necassary due to the size of my enclosures.

The biggest advantage here was that I needed minimal tuning to get some good sound. It was fairly plug and play, with the exception of the t/a

Once I get my dayton rs225s installed in the floor I will again compare the horns to the 3"s, along with some better coupling between the horn body and the dash.


Ill post some pictures once I get home from work


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

sounds good so far. glad you can put those babies to use, cuz i couldn't


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Heres some pics





































I played with the aiming some today, and have been able to get a fairly coherent and stable center, but I need to do some serious t/a and eq work to get the stage deeper and wider.

Hopefully Im going to do the radio shack spl meter tuning trick soon, Im fairly hopefuly Im going to get some pretty good results

Thanks Norcal, Hopefully the daytons will be going in soon as well.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Definitely a good driver. When tuned up well in my vehicle, I can get very solid imaging and staging.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Im ff work this afternoon and tommorrow.

Im going to try and get my t/a at least dialed in. I may try some eq as well


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

How much power are you feeding them each?

Would there be any disadvantages to running these IB over sealed?

How is the out put compared to the tweeter?

I am considering doing two on each side too seeing as they are 8 ohms, but trying to do two per side won't be as easy on the eyes.


Kevin


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

I see you are using a 4 inch end cap with an MDF baffle. I am still in the planning phase trying to find the best way to install this on my dash. I purchased two 3 inch end caps (non - threaded) to try out.

The drivers will fit - but not on a baffle I don't think, but the outer edge of the driver remains within the diameter of the end cap so that it does not fall in, but rests in the opening itself supported by the end cap outer edge.

To my eyes it looks possible to glue/insert a short length of three inch PVC pipe into the end cap and by so doing "build up" the area available to insert the four screws that would allow for mounting of the driver to the end cap. Might need some sort of gasket material to ensure a good seal.

If one were to shorten the end cap first by cutting it at the open end, such that it would be just long enough to accommodate the magnet, I think that it would be close to the smallest possible cylindrical shaped enclosure.

But I am still holding out for for something cone shaped or bullet shaped that would allow a better fit into the corner of the dash / windscreen - there must be something short of a fiberglass/mould right?

Have you given any thought to what a very small enclosure would do to the frequency response of the driver - I am thinking that it would only affect the output of the lower frequencies (reduce).

Anyways best of luck with your install.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Ive found a ton of plexi or plastic balls on ebay and through here, and if I decide to go ahead and do a permanant install with these I planned on going that route. The idea I have is to use the spere as an enclosure, and mout it to the metal of the a pillar on a bolt or threaded rod, making it continually adjustable.


The output is better than the tweeters, but less than the mids I was running. I think Im going to look at running two of these per side, assuming I can tame down any combing effect I may run into.

For me the top end is fine, but I doubt I have a golden ear. I can hear all the cymbal crashes and upper harmonics on instruments that Ive always heard. So from my standpoint the top end is plenty adequate on these.

Also, these are not end caps, they are couplers. I disnt buy anything to install them, and I had some couplers in my shop. The inner diameter is much closer to 5" on these, and Im sure that they would benefit (power handling wise) from a smaller enclosure. I have a 2x100 wrms @ 4ohm amp on them, and may be feeding them over single digit power on music. They are very effecient, and I did not adjust the gain pot on the amp, I actually decreased the output from the deck, probably becase I went from off axis door tweets to on axis widebanders at eye level. They simply dont need to get as loud setup like this as oppossed to a kick or door mounted solution.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



aV8ter said:


> How much power are you feeding them each?
> 
> Would there be any disadvantages to running these IB over sealed?
> 
> ...


I wouldnt run them IB I could help it. From what Ive read and played with they need an enclosure of some sort. With such a tiny xmax (.5MM) it would be prety easy to reach mech limits without an enclosure air spring effect. But my enclosures are grossly oversized for these, and I havent had an issue

ouput is adequate, but Ive found myself being restrained with just one. Im looking at running two of them per side as well


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Have you listened to any hip hop/rap/electronic music on these? Any comments in that aspect?

I am also scared that my xxx 18'' might distort these as they are coned drivers but it might not be an issue as they are a higher fs.


Kevin


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Ive listened to some roots and wu tang, sounded fine. My sub stage is an ED O series 18" running IB, no problems there. How would your sub distort the 3"s?


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

And for lack of a better word, do these get loud? I simply can not live with out loud music.

I might pair these with the Mach5 MLI65.


Kevin


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



savagebee said:


> Ive found a ton of plexi or plastic balls on ebay and through here, and if I decide to go ahead and do a permanant install with these I planned on going that route. The idea I have is to use the spere as an enclosure, and mout it to the metal of the a pillar on a bolt or threaded rod, making it continually adjustable.


Yes I have done a little research into the plastic sphere direction as well, but will still try for an on dash mount whatever the final enclosure may be.

If I can locate a spare pair of A pillar finisher trims I can think of getting a little more ambitious.

Starting to get a little itchy now, cant wait to get everything in.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



aV8ter said:


> And for lack of a better word, do these get loud? I simply can not live with out loud music.
> 
> I might pair these with the Mach5 MLI65.
> 
> ...


they get loud enough, but Im a little timid with them.

The sound is wonderful, but playing them at 400 hertz or under makes me a little but if a weenie with the gain/volume. If these end up being my permanants (yeah right, whats permanant in car audio?) then Ill probably get two.

Im thinking about getting some of the founuteks or h audio widebanders for more output from a single driver.

But, it is adequate for typical volumes. I can hear everything at 80mph, but sometimes I like to get stupid with the volume, so Im looking for more I can do. A smaller enclosure would make me more comfortable


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

I see. I would love to try two of these per side, but I have big doubts that it will look anything close to seamless in my little integra.

I might try 3 way front stage including, the 4'' bamboo driver, a mli65 mid/bass, and xt19 vifa.

Idk though. I will have to add another crossover to do that and it would be a pain in my rear.


Kevin


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



de hero said:


> I see you are using a 4 inch end cap with an MDF baffle. I am still in the planning phase trying to find the best way to install this on my dash. I purchased two 3 inch end caps (non - threaded) to try out.
> 
> The drivers will fit - but not on a baffle I don't think, but the outer edge of the driver remains within the diameter of the end cap so that it does not fall in, but rests in the opening itself supported by the end cap outer edge.
> 
> ...


I'll hop in here for a second 

These drivers will fit like you say...that is, fitting a section of 3" PVC into a reducer. From my messing around at Home Depot, you can even cut like a half inch off the front of the reducer and you can eliminate the 2" rear part of it.

Look for a 3" to 2" reducer in the plumbing section. The only unfortunate part is that you might not be able to find a 2" section of 3" PVC so you'll need to buy a 24" section. Good thing that's like $4.

That setup is my backup plan. I found a pair of stainless bowls at Goodwill, but they don't taper and sit maybe 5" from the windshield due to their size.


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



ryan s said:


> Look for a 3" to 2" reducer in the plumbing section. The only unfortunate part is that you might not be able to find a 2" section of 3" PVC so you'll need to buy a 24" section. Good thing that's like $4.


Thanks Ryan - I eyeballed that reducer for a good while a couple days ago - and yes I agree it is a better way to go than the 3" end cap.

But I may have lucked out :-





















Got these plastic Martini glasses that I hope will do the job - now I just need to find some one to help me with the baffle. If the baffle could be made out of clear acrylic it might be cool to try that - but that sounds like a stretch to me. But I think I have definitely made a step forward.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

hmmm..
that could be atrocious or awesome

Im definately interested though


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



de hero said:


> Thanks Ryan - I eyeballed that reducer for a good while a couple days ago - and yes I agree it is a better way to go than the 3" end cap.
> 
> But I may have lucked out :-
> 
> Got these plastic Martini glasses that I hope will do the job - now I just need to find some one to help me with the baffle. If the baffle could be made out of clear acrylic it might be cool to try that - but that sounds like a stretch to me. But I think I have definitely made a step forward.


Walking through Goodwill I kept eyeing up glass glasses, thinking how badass they'd look :surprised: Obviously those would have been hard to work with...

They had some colored plastic martini glasses that weren't opaque but I bet there are some out there. Or some kind of drinking vessel.

Maybe call up a local installer or glass cutter and ask if they have any 1/2" thick or so acrylic scraps...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*



aV8ter said:


> How much power are you feeding them each?
> 
> Would there be any disadvantages to running these IB over sealed?
> 
> ...


These only have 0.5mm xmax. Do not run them IB. They need a sealed enclosure.


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Hi guys - been a while, finally got the Tang Bands up on the dash, went the Plastic Martini Glass route :laugh:. (See Post # 17 above)

The (plastic) stem and base of the glass was cut off so that it allows the speaker wires to thread in through the narrow end. I have some metal washers snugged into the base and an anti slip knot in the speaker wire to guard against stressing the connection between speaker terminals and wire.

An MDF baffle was cut to accommodate the driver and then glued into the wide end. Then just basically carpeting the outside. 

I didn't do the work myself so have to thank Mr. Rovin for his assistance. I am sure a lot of folks could do this themselves though. I still haven't figured out how to mount it so that it looks seamless.

Right now I am using double sided (removable) ScotchGuard mounting pads, this thing is pretty light so that it's holding on fairly well for now. 3M has those Command removable mounting strips so that may be next. I know it ain't pretty but is good enough for now.

The nice thing about this pod is that the back end is tapered so that it can get tucked into the the intersect of -A pillar - dash - windscreen-. 


If I had to do anything over I would have nestled another Martini Glass into the first (glueing it in of course) so that the final unit would have had a bit more structural rigidity as the pod walls would effectively be twice as thick as they are now. It's good enough as it is but I wouldn't manhandle it any.

I would also recommend drilling/cutting pilot holes (where screws will pass through flange into baffle) through the MDF/carpet early on before things are glued down, as trying to do that when everything is put together is a little tricky.

I will not lie to you, I am not sure this "THING" is airtight, If I had spent some more time on it I think I could have made it so. But for now I do not think that it is making a big difference as I am not crossing lower than 350-400Hz and playing it at moderate volumes. For me this approach was a win install wise.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Remember ...any glass (or plastic) vessel can serve as a mold for making your own enclosures to whatever thickness you need.

JMHO,

>^..^<


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Tangband 3" wideband bamboo cones vs underdash horns vs 3/4" textile tweets*

Looks neat. My only concern (outside of your enclosure thickness you mentioned) would be the volume of the airspace. Thats a tiny tiny enclosure. 
If they are sounding good to you though... great!


----------

